# Bernie Fryer in charge of NBA refs......



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

-)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(-



> :Story from KSL Sports:The NBA is relying on a former BYU basketball player to take charge of its officiating crew in the wake of some pretty bad publicity.There have been a lot of headlines about Tim Donaghy, the NBA referee sentenced to prison for his role in a betting scandal. But now the NBA is trying to move on, and former BYU player Bernie Fryer is the NBA's new vice president and director of officials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What difference will this make? He's still involved with the NBA. Until the NBA isn't in charge of its own officials there will never be a change in how people look at the NBA, or how games are officiated. Until there is a different organization that hires and is in charge of NBA officials nothing will change.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Is the NBA in charge of it's own officials ? What about that union ?


----------

